# guppy fry not eating



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

I just set up a tank of guppies, and apparently one of the females was pregnant when I got her, as she dropped fry 3 days after I brought her home. I was only able to save 2 out of the batch. My problem is, I have put the 2 fry into a seperate 2 gallon tank and given them NHBBS and they are not eating them (as far as I can see). They appear to be just swimming around and looking at them. I thought this was the best thing to feed fry. Any ideas on why they might not be eating or what else I might try? Thanks!


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Crush flake food between your fingers till it's powdery & brush off your hand into the tank. They may be eating smaller particles & you don't see them eating. If you have a plastic plant or live, food gets trapped on the leaves & they will eat off of them. They should get used to feeding time fast & start coming to the top when you open the lid. My platy fry take about a day or two to start zipping out to get food, I just feed flake crushed & bloodworms crushed etc. Good luck !


----------

